# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل نحن في آخر الزمان ؟

## أحمد بن مسفر العتيبي

السلام عليكم ...
هذا سؤال يطرح كثيرا . والاجابه احيانا : نعم . فما الضابط لاطلاق هذه العبارة : آخر الزمان ؟ وكيف ننزلها على واقعنا المعاصر؟ . غفر الله للجميع .

----------


## فتاه مسلمه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا ادرى ما الجواب واعتقد انه نعم نحن فى اخر الزمان لما تحقق من علامات الساعه وقد ذكرها الشيخ نبيل العوضى ها هى اليكم :
    علامات الساعة التي تحققت :.

 * تطاول الناس في البنيان . 
  * كثرة الهرج (القتل) حتى أنه لايدري القاتل لما قتل والمقتول فيما  قتل . 
  * إنتشار الزنى. 
  * إنتشار الربا . 
  * إنتشار الخمور . 
  * إنتشار العازفات والأغاني والمغنيات والراقصات . 
  (قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ...   سيكون أخر الزمان خسف و مسخ وقذف ... 
  قالوا ومتى يارسول الله ؟ 
  إذا ظهرت المعازف والقينات وشربت الخمور) 
  * خروج نار من الحجاز تضيء لها أعناق الإبل ببصرى (الشام) وقد حصل عام 
  654 هجري . 
  * حفر الأنفاق بمكة وعلو بنيانها كعلو الجبال . 
  * تقارب الزمان . 
  (صارت السنة كشهر والشهر كإسبوع والإسبوع كيوم واليوم كالساعة والساعة  كحرق السعفه) 
  * كثرة الأموال وإعانة الزوجة زوجها بالتجارة. 
  * ظهور موت الفجأة . 
  * أن ينقلب الناس وتبدل المفاهيم.   (قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .. سيأتي على الناس سنون خداعات ...   يصدق الكاذب ويكذب الصادق ويخون الأمين ويؤمَن الخائن وينطق الرويبظة) 
 ( والرويبظة هو الرجل التافه يتكلم في أمر العامة )
  * كثرة العقوق وقطع الأرحام .. 
  * فعل الفواحش (الزنا) بالشوارع حتى أن أفضلهم ديناً يقول لو واريتها وراء الحائط . 


  علامات الساعة الكبرى :

 1- معاهدة الروم :

  في البداية يكون المسلمين في حلف (معاهدة) مع الروم نقاتل عدو من 
  ورائنا ونغلبه 
  وبعدها يصدر غدر من أهل الروم ويكون قتال بين المسلمين والروم . في 
  هذه الأيام 
  تكون الأرض قد ملئت بالظلم والجور والعدوان ويبعث الله تعالى رجل إلى 
  الأرض من 
  آل بيت النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه 
  وسلم : أسمه 
  كأسمي وأسم أبيه كأسم أبي , 
يملأ الله به الأرض عدلاً 
  وقسطاً كما ملئت ظلماً وجوراً ) 

2-   خروج المهدي :

  يرفض هذا الرجل أن يقود الأمه ولكنه يضطر إلى ذلك لعدم وجود قائد 
  ويلزم إلزاماً 
  ويبايع بين الركن والمقام فيحمل راية الجهاد في سبيل الله ويلتف الناس 
  حول هذا 
  الرجل الذي يسمى بالمهدي و تأتيه عصائب أهل الشام , وأبذال العراق , 
  وجنود 
  اليمن وأهل مصر وتتجمع الأمة حوله. 
   تبدأ بعدها المعركة بين المسلمين والروم حتى يصل المسلمون إلى 
  القسطنطينية 
  (إسطنبول) ثم يفتحون حتى يصل الجيش إلى أوروبا حتى يصلون إلى روميا 
  (إيطاليا) 
  وكل بلد يفتحونها بالتكبير والتهليل وهنا يصيح الشيطان فيهم صيحة 
  ليوقف هذه 
  المسيرة ويقول : إن الشيطان قد خلفكم في ذراريكم ويقول قد خرج الدجال 
  . والدجال 
  رجل أعور , قصير , أفحج , جعد الرأس 
سوف نذكره لاحقأ , ولكن المقصود 
  أنها كانت 
  خدعة وكذبه من الشيطان ليوقف مسيره هذا الجيش فيقوم المهدي بإرسال 
  عشرة فوارس 
  هم خير فوارس على وجه الأرض (يقول الرسول 
  صلى الله عليه وسلم : أعرف أسمائهم 
  وأسماء أبائهم وألوان خيولهم , هم خير فوارس على وجه الأرض يومئذ ) 
  ليتأكدوا من 
  خروج المسيح الدجال لكن لما يرجع الجيش يظهر الدجال حقيقةً من قبل 
  المشرق 
  ولايوجد فتنه على وجه الأرض أعظم من فتنه الدجال. 

3-  خروج الدجال :

  يمكث في الأرض أربعين يوماً ,يوم كسنة , ويوم كشهر , ويوم كأسبوع , 
  وباقي أيامه 
  كأيامنا, ويعطيه الله قدرات فيأمر السماء فتمطر , والأرض فتنبت إذا 
  آمنوا به , 
  وإن لم يؤمنوا وكفروا به , يأمر السماء بأن تمسك مطرها والأرض بأن 
  تقحط حتى 
  يفتن الناس به. ومعه جنه ونار , وإذا دخل الإنسان 
جنته , دخل النار , 
  وإذا دخل 
  النار , دخل الجنة. وتنقلاته سريعه جدا كالغيث أستدبرته الريح ويجوب 
  الأرض 
  كلها ماعدا مكة والمدينة وقيل بيت المقدس . من فتنه هذا الرجل الذي 
  يدعي 
  الأولوهيه وإنه هو الله (تعالى الله) لكنها فتنه , طبعا يتبعه أول 
  مايخرج سبعين 
  ألف من اليهود ويتبعون كثيرا 
  من الجهال وضعفاء الدين. ويحاجج من لم يؤمن به 
  بقوله , أين أباك وأمك , فيقول قد ماتوا منذ زمن بعيد , فيقول مارأيك 
  إن أحييت 
  أمك وأباك , أفتصدق؟ فيامر القبر فينشق ويخرج منه الشيطان على هيئه 
  أمه 
  فيعانقها وتقول له الأم , يابني 
  , آمن به فإنه ربك , فيؤمن به, ولذا أمر الرسول 
  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يهرب الناس منه ومن قابله فاليقرأ عليه فواتح 
  وخواتيم 
  سورة الكهف فإنها تعصمه بإذن الله من فتنته. 

  ويأتي أبواب المدينه فتمنعه الملائكة 
من دخولها ويخرج له رجل من 
  المدينة ويقول 
  أنت الدجال الذي حذرنا منه النبي , فيضربه فيقسمه نصفين ويمشي بين 
  النصفين ثم 
  يأمره فيقوم مرة أخرى. فيقول له الآن آمنت بي؟ فيقول لا والله , 
  ماأزدت إلا 
  يقيناً , أنت الدجال. 

  في ذلك الزمان يكون المهدي يجيش الجيوش في دمشق (الشام) ويذهب الدجال 
  إلى 
  فلسطين ويتجمع جميع اليهود كلهم في فلسطين مع الدجال للملحمة الكبرى. 

  4- نزول عيسى بن مريم: 

 ويجتمعون في المناره الشرقية بدمشق , في المسجد الأبيض (قال بعض 
  العلماء أنه 
  المسجد الأموي) , المهدي يكون موجود والجاهدون معه يريدون مقاتله 
  الدجال ولكن 
  لايستطيعون , وفجأة يسمعون الغوث (جائكم الغوث , جائكم الغوث) ويكون 
  ذلك الفجر 
  بين الأذان والإقامة. والغوث هو عيسى بن مريم ينزل من السماء على  جناحي ملك , 
  فيصف الناس لصلاة الفجر ويقدم المهدي عيسى بن مريم للصلاه بالناس ,  فما يرضى 
  عيسى عليه السلام ويقدم المهدي للصلاة ويصلي ثم يحمل الرايه عيسى بن  مريم , 
  وتنطلق صيحات الجهاد (الله أكبر) إلى فلسطين ويحصل القتال فينطق الشجر والحجر 
  يامسلم ياعبد الله , هذا يهودي ورائي فأقتله , فيقتله المسلم فلا يسلط 
  أحد على  الدجال إلا عيسى أبن مريم فيضربه بحربه فيتقتله ويرفع الرمح الذي سال  به دم ذلك 
  النجس ويكبر المسلمون ويبدأ النصر وينطلق الفرح بين الناس وتنطلق  البشرى في  الأرض. 
  فيخبر الله عز وجل عيسى بن مريم , ياعيسى حرز عبادي إلى الطور (أهربوا  إلى جبال  الطور) , 
  لماذا؟؟ قد أخرجت عباداً لايدان لأحد على قتالهم (أي سوف يأتي قوم 
  الآن لايستطيع عيسى ولا المجاهدون على قتالهم). 

 5-  خروج يأجوج ومأجوج :

  فيهرب المسلمون إلى رؤوس الجبال , ويخرج يأجوج ومأجوج لايتركون أخضر 
  ولايابس , 
  بل يأتون على بحيره فيشربونها عن أخرها (تجف) , حتى يأتي أخرهم فيقول , قد كان 
  في هذه ماء . 
  طبعاً مكث عيسى في الأرض كان لسبع سنين , كل هذه الأحداث تحدث في سبع 
  سنين , 
  عيسى الآن من المؤمنين على الجبال يدعون الله جل وعلا , ويأجوج ومأجوج يعيثون 
  بالأرض مفسدين وظنوا أنهم قد قتلوا وقضوا على جميع أهل الأرض , ويقولن نريد أن 
  نقتل ونقضي على أهل السماء , فيرمون سهامهم إلى السماء ,فيذهب السهم  ويرجع 
  بالدم فيظنون أنهم قتلوا أهل السماء (يخادعون الله وهو خادعهم) 

  نهاية يأجوج ومأجوج وموت عيسى عليه السلام :

  بعد أن يلتهوا بمغنمهم ويدعوا 
  عيسى بن مريم والمؤمنون الصادقون 
, يرسل الله عز 
  وجل على يأجوج ومأجوج دودة أسمها النغف يقتلهم كلهم كقتل نفس واحدة .. 

  فيرسل عيسى بن مريم رجلا من خير الناس لينزل من الجبل ليرى ماحدث على 
  الأرض , 
  فينظر ويرجع يبشر عيسى ومن معه أنهم قد ماتوا وأهلكهم الله. فينزل عيسى 
  والمؤمنون إلى الأرض مستبشرين بقتل يأجوج ومأجوج وعندها يدعوا عيسى ربه بأن 
  ينجيه ويخلصه لأنهم قد أنتنوا الأرض كلها , فتأتي طيور عظيمة فتحمل هذه الجثث , 
  وينزل المطر فيغسل الأرض , ثم تنبت الأرض ويحكم عيسى بن مريم حكمه العادل في 
  الأرض , فتنبت الأرض وتكثر الخيرات , ثم يموت عيسى بن مريم . 

  6- خروج الدابة :

  بعد هذه الأحداث , تبدأ أحداث غريبة , يسمع الناس فجأة أن هناك دابة خرجت في 
  مكة , حيوان يخرج في مكة. هذا الحيوان يتكلم كالبشر , لايتعرض له أحد. فإذا رأى 
  إنسان وعظه , وإذا رأى كافر , ختم على جبينه أنه كافر , وإذا رأى مؤمناً ختم  على جبينه أنه 
  مؤمن ولن يستطيع تغيره. 

  يتزامن خروج الدابه , ربما في نفس يوم خروجها , يحدث أمر أخر في الكون 
  , وهو 
  طلوع الشمس من مغربها حيث يقفل باب التوبة نهائيا , لاينفع أستغفار 
  ولا توبة في 
  ذلك اليوم. تطلع الشمس لمدة ثلاث أيام من المغرب ثم ترجع مرة أخرى , 
  ولاتنتهي 
  الدنيا غير أن باب التوبة قد أغلق. 

  7- الدخان :

  وبعدها يحدث حدث أخر , فيرى الناس السماء كلها قد أمتلئت بالدخان , 
  الأرض كلها 
  تغطى بدخان يحجبهم عن الشمس وعن الكواكب وعن السماء. فيبدأ الناس 
  (الضالون) 
  بالبكاء والإستغفار والدعاء , لكن لاينفعهم. 


 8-  حدوث الخسوف :  
  يحدث ثلاثة خسوفات , 
خسف بالمشرق, وخسف بالمغرب, وخسف بجزيرة العرب. 
  خسف عظيم , 
  يبتلع الناس. في تلك الأيام تخرج ريح طيبة من قبل اليمن تنتشر في 
  الأرض وتقبض 
  روح كل مؤمن على وجه الأرض. تقبض روحهم كالزكمة (مثل العطسه) , فلا 
  يبقى بالأرض 
  إلى شرار الناس , فلايوجد مسجداً ولا مصحفاً , حتى 
  أن الكعبة ستهدم (قال الرسول 
  صلى الله عليه وسلم : كأني أراه يهدم الكعبه بالفأس) , فلا يحج إلى 
  بيت الله 
  وترفع المصاحف , حتى حرم المدينة المنورة , يأتيه زمان لايمر عليه إلا 
  السباع 
  والكلاب , حتى أن الرجل يمر عليه فيقول , قد كان هنا حاضر من 
  المسلمين. 

  في ذلك الوقت لايبقى بالأرض إلى الكفار والفجار , لايقال بالأرض كلمة 
  الله , 
  حتى أن بعض الناس يقولون كنا نسمع أجدانا يقولون لاإله إلا الله , 
  لايعرفون 
  معناها.. أنتهى الذكر والعبادة , فيتهارجون تهارج الحمر, 
لايوجد عداله 
  ولا صدق 
  ولا أمانه , الناس يأكل بعضهم بعضا ويجتمع شياطين الإنس والجن. 

 9- خروج نار من جهة اليمن :

  في ذلك الوقت تخرج نار من جهة اليمن , تبدأ بحشر الناس كلهم , والناس 
  تهرب على 
  الإبل , الأربعه على بعير واحد , يتنابون عليها , يهرب الناس من هذه 
  النار حتى 
  يتجمعون كلهم في الشام على أرض واحدة. 



 10-  النفخ في الصور :

  فإذا تجمع 
  الناس على هذه الأرض , أذن الله عز وجل لنافخ الصور أن ينفخ النفخة 
  الأولى فإن الساعة قد قامت. عندها كل الخلق يموتون , البشر والحيوانات 
  والطيور 
  والحشرات والجن وكل مخلوق في الأرض والسماء إلا من شاء الله. وبين 
  النفخة 
  الأولى والثانية أربعون (لايدرى أربعون ماذا؟ يوم , اسبوع , شهر!!) في 
  خلال 
  هذه الأربعين ينزل مطر شديد 
من السماء , وأجساد الناس من آدم إلى أن 
  انتهت 
  الأرض تبدأ تنبت وتتكون , فإذا أكتملت الأجساد , أمر الله نافخ الصور 
  أن ينفخ 
  ليرى الناس أهوال القيامة .............


اللهم ارحمنا يا ارحم الراحمين .
اللهم جنبنا فتنه الدجال . 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات .

                                                                                       أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## أحمد بن مسفر العتيبي

غفر الله لكي ووفقكي وسددكي .

----------


## صوت من بعيد

أعتقد أن الحديث عن آخر الزمان ليس وليد زمننا هذا فحسب فقد ظهرت كتب الفتن والملاحم منذ القرن الثاني للهجرة، ثم ظهر بعد ذلك في كل قرن من يذكر نهاية العالم ويعطي على ذلك حججا نصية وأحيانا كثيرة يميل إلى تأويل أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلّم، وأعتقد أن البحث في موضوع نهاية الزمان ممّا يقوّي الإيمان ويضعف الانتباه إلى القضايا التي يعيشها المرء خصوصا وهو يعتقد أنه لم يخرج عن هذه القضايا بل يحسب أنه يعالجها بالطريقة التي يظنّ أنها الأسلم والأقوم، في حين أن هذه الطريقة تريد أن تنظر في بعد واحد من أبعاد المسألة وتتغاضى عن بقية الأبعاد. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أحمد بن مسفر العتيبي

سمعت فتوى للشيخ القرضاوي وغيره يلمحون الى ان الحضاره الغربيه المعاصره هي المسيح الدجال الذي حذر منه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## المديني

ما المسؤل عنها بأعلم من السائل
وان كانت العلامات الصغرى قد ظهرت كلها تقريبا ولم يبقى الا الكبرى الا انى اقول:
 ما المسؤل عنها بأعلم من السائل وانا اترك الأمر للعلماء وطلبة العلم هم الاقدر على الرد
ولكن النبي قد بشر بفتح رومية بعد القسطنطينية وقد فتحت القسطنطينية وما زالت روما وهو الصادق صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون الان بضعف مما يعنى والله اعلم اننا سنرى القوة مرة اخرى وتفتح رومية
فالسؤال: هل هذا ممكن؟ 
فالجواب:صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم و الله اعلم بهذا الامر كيف يكون ومتى يكون سمعنا وصدقنا ولا يضرنا متى يكون


ولكن يجب ايها الاخوة الابتعاد عن تحديد الزمان لأن عالم الغيب هو الله
واذكروا ان الامام ابن كثير عليه رحمات الله فى البداية والنهاية في ترجمة مسلمة بن عبد الملك رحمه الله ذكر ان غزوته-اي مسلمة-للقسطنطينية هي اخر غزو  لها حتى يأتي غزوها في آخر الزمان
فيمر التاريخ و تفتح القسطنطينية على يد محمد الفاتح العثماني وتسمى اسلام بول ثم استانبول ولم يأت آخر الزمان بعد 

فقد أخطأ عالم حافظ فذ خطير في تحديد مثل هذا الامر فالأولى لنا البعد عن تحديد الازمنة وترك الامر لله عز وجل



> سمعت فتوى للشيخ القرضاوي وغيره يلمحون الى ان الحضاره الغربيه المعاصره هي المسيح الدجال الذي حذر منه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .


جزاك الله خيرا
وهل الحضارة الغربية عوراء العين و جعداء الشعر او سبطائه او غير ذلك من الاوصاف التى قالها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الدجال

الدجال شخص له اوصافه فى الاحاديث النبوية وقد أخطأ من قالوا انه جهاز التلفاز أو انه الحضارة الغربية او مال الى ذلك 
وقد رد على هؤلاء جميعا الامام محمد ناصر الدين الالباني-رحمه الله-(وغيره كثير من العلماء)
 في كتابه الماتع
(قصة المسيح الدجال...)كما ان المسيح الدجال مسيح الضلالة  يقتل على يد مسيح الهدى ابن مريم عليه الصلاة والسلام
 في (اللد) في فلسطين حتى برى الناس دمه.....فهو شخص

وسأنقل لك بعض فقرات الحديث الشريف عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على سياق رواية ابي امامة رضي الله عنه في وصف الدجال مما يدل على انه شخص:

فمن وصفه صلى الله عليه وسلم للدجال انه قال:

1-(انه يبدأ فيقول أنا نبي ولا نبي بعدي)
2-(ثم يثني فيقول انا ربكم ولا ترون ربكم حتى تموتوا)
3-(وانه أعور)
4-(وانه مكتوب بين عينيه كافر)
5-(وان من فتنته ان معه جنة ونارا فناره جنة وجنته نار)
6-(وان من فتنته ان يقول لأعرابي أرأيت ان بعثت لك اباك وامك اتشهد انى ربك؟فيقول نعم فيتمثل له شيطانان في صورة ابيه وامه فيقولان يا بني اتبعه فانه ربك)
7-(وان من فتنته ان يسلط على نفس واحدة فيقتلها و ينشرها بالمنشار.....الخ)
8-(وان من فتنته ان يأمر السماء ان تمطر فتمطر....)
9-(وانه لا يبقى شيء من الارض الا وطئه و ظهر عليه الا مكة والمدينة لا يأتيهما من نقب من نقابهما الا لقيته الملائكة بالسيوف صلتا)
وبعدها يروى عليه الصلاة والسلام نزول عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام الى ان يقول:
10-(فيدركه-اي عيسى-عند باب اللد الشرقي فيقتله)
اى ان عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام يقتل الدجال.



فهذه اخي الكريم فقرات من الحديث الشريف تدل بوضوح على ان الدجال شخص يقول و يفعل و فى اخر امره يقتل على يد المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام.




الفقرات من حديث ابي امامة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انتقيت منها ما يخص الموضوع وهي فى ص41و42و43و44
قال الالباني رحمات الله عليه تحت عنوان :تخريج الحديث(الحديث غالبه صحيح قد جاء مفرقا في احاديث) ص49 
من كتاب(قصة المسيح الدجال للامام الالباني).
الطبعة الاولى/ لطبعة المكتبة الاسلامية بالاردن 1421 هجريا

----------


## أحمد بن مسفر العتيبي

الله اعلم بالصواب . لكن اقرأ هنا :
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache...lnk&cd=1&gl=sa

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

ينظر كتاب فتن وأحاديث العراق لمشهور حسن سلمان ففيه فصول حسنة عن تنزيل أحاديث الأشراط على الواقع. وفيه آثار استقصاها لم أرها من قبل فيها علامات عجيبة تقع في آخر الزمان.

----------


## المديني

> الله اعلم بالصواب . لكن اقرأ هنا :
> http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache...lnk&cd=1&gl=sa


اقرا كتاب الامام الالباني وفقك الله

----------


## مناهل

ما المسؤل عنها بأعلم من السائل
اللهم نسألك حسن الختام والثبات بالمحيا والممات
أرى أن زمننا الآن مخيف جدا فهاهي الايام تتقارب والفتن تزداد والاختلاف أيضا والله المستعان

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فقد قال الإمام البخاري في كتاب الجزية باب 15:
3176 - حَدَّثَنَا الْحُمَيْدِىُّ حَدَّثَنَا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْعَلاَءِ بْنِ زَبْرٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ بُسْرَ بْنَ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَبَا إِدْرِيسَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ عَوْفَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ قَالَ أَتَيْتُ النَّبِىَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِى غَزْوَةِ تَبُوكَ ، وَهْوَ فِى قُبَّةٍ مِنْ أَدَمٍ فَقَالَ « اعْدُدْ سِتًّا بَيْنَ يَدَىِ السَّاعَةِ ، مَوْتِى ، ثُمَّ فَتْحُ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ ، ثُمَّ مُوتَانٌ يَأْخُذُ فِيكُمْ كَقُعَاصِ الْغَنَمِ ، ثُمَّ اسْتِفَاضَةُ الْمَالِ حَتَّى يُعْطَى الرَّجُلُ مِائَةَ دِينَارٍ فَيَظَلُّ سَاخِطاً ، ثُمَّ فِتْنَةٌ لاَ يَبْقَى بَيْتٌ مِنَ الْعَرَبِ إِلاَّ دَخَلَتْهُ ، ثُمَّ هُدْنَةٌ تَكُونُ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ بَنِى الأَصْفَرِ فَيَغْدِرُونَ ، فَيَأْتُونَكُمْ تَحْتَ ثَمَانِينَ غَايَةً ، تَحْتَ كُلِّ غَايَةٍ اثْنَا عَشَرَ أَلْفاً » . تحفة 10918 - 124/4  

قلت: فإن كان موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أشراط الساعة فما ظنكم؟ 
وأما الهدنة التي بيننا وبين بين بني الأصفر، فإن الحروب الصليبية ما زالت تدور رحاها منذ غزوة مؤتة، فأنا في انتظارها،  

وقد قال الإمام البخاري في كتاب الرقاق:
39 - باب قَوْلِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم « بُعِثْتُ أَنَا وَالسَّاعَةَ كَهَاتَيْنِ » . ( 39 ) ( وَمَا أَمْرُ السَّاعَةِ إِلاَّ كَلَمْحِ الْبَصَرِ أَوْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَىْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ) .  
6503 - حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِى مَرْيَمَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو غَسَّانَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو حَازِمٍ عَنْ سَهْلٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم « بُعِثْتُ أَنَا وَالسَّاعَةَ هَكَذَا » . وَيُشِيرُ بِإِصْبَعَيْهِ فَيَمُدُّ بِهِمَا . طرفاه 4936 ، 5301 - تحفة 4762  
6504 - حَدَّثَنِى عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ - هُوَ الْجُعْفِىُّ - حَدَّثَنَا وَهْبُ بْنُ جَرِيرٍ حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ عَنْ قَتَادَةَ وَأَبِى التَّيَّاحِ عَنْ أَنَسٍ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ « بُعِثْتُ أَنَا وَالسَّاعَةَ كَهَاتَيْنِ » . تحفة 1253 ، 1698  
6505 - حَدَّثَنِى يَحْيَى بْنُ يُوسُفَ أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ عَنْ أَبِى حَصِينٍ عَنْ أَبِى صَالِحٍ عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ « بُعِثْتُ أَنَا وَالسَّاعَةَ كَهَاتَيْنِ » . يَعْنِى إِصْبَعَيْنِ . تَابَعَهُ إِسْرَائِيلُ عَنْ أَبِى حَصِينٍ . تحفة 12847 ، 12834 أ - 132/8  

فهذا كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد توفي صلى الله عليه وسلم سنة 11هـ، فما ظنكم ونحن الآن في شوال من سنة ثمانٍ وعشرين وأربعمائةٍ وألف ؟؟

والله تعالى أجل وأعلم

----------


## لامية العرب

اللهم ياحي يا قيوم اذا اردت بعبادك فتنة فاقبضنا  اليك غير خزايا ولا مفتونين ووالدينا والمسلمين برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> سمعت فتوى للشيخ القرضاوي وغيره يلمحون الى ان الحضاره الغربيه المعاصره هي المسيح الدجال الذي حذر منه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .


و أنا أيضا سمعت هذه الفتوى و لم أستوعبها ما أعرفه عن المسيح الدجال حسب ما يروى كما قال الاخ الفاضل هنا 
و الله أعلم 



> وهل الحضارة الغربية عوراء العين و جعداء الشعر او سبطائه او غير ذلك من الاوصاف التى قالها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الدجال
> 
> الدجال شخص له اوصافه فى الاحاديث النبوية وقد أخطأ من قالوا انه جهاز التلفاز أو انه الحضارة الغربية او مال الى ذلك 
> وقد رد على هؤلاء جميعا الامام محمد ناصر الدين الالباني-رحمه الله-(وغيره كثير من العلماء)
> في كتابه الماتع
> (قصة المسيح الدجال...)كما ان المسيح الدجال مسيح الضلالة يقتل على يد مسيح الهدى ابن مريم عليه الصلاة والسلام
> في (اللد) في فلسطين حتى برى الناس دمه.....فهو شخص
> 
> وسأنقل لك بعض فقرات الحديث الشريف عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على سياق رواية ابي امامة رضي الله عنه في وصف الدجال مما يدل على انه شخص:
> ...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

عن سالم بن عبد الله عن أبيه أنه أخبره أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : (إنما بقاؤكم فيما سلف قبلكم من الأمم كما بين صلاة العصر إلى غروب الشمس أوتي أهل التوراة التوراة فعملوا حتى إذا انتصف النهار عجزوا فأعطوا قيراطا قيراطا ثم أوتي أهل الإنجيل الإنجيل فعملوا إلى صلاة العصر ثم عجزوا فأعطوا قيراطا قيراطا ثم أوتينا القرآن فعملنا إلى غروب الشمس فأعطينا قيراطين قيراطين فقال أهل الكتابين أي ربنا أعطيت هؤلاء قيراطين قيراطين وأعطيتنا قيراطا قيراطا ونحن كنا أكثر عملا قال قال الله هل ظلمتكم من أجركم من شيء قالوا لا قال فهو فضلي أوتيه من أشاء). 

رواه البخاري

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------

